# March, SGTP Shoot >>------->



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2012)

Our monthly shoot will be held Saturday, March 10th.

Ken Purdy (Choctawlb) will be hosting and I here rumblins of jambalaya or gumbo for lunch.

20, or more, targets set as challenging as we can make it without discouragement.

Shoot as much as you like.

Members $5
Non members $10
Kids under 13, free.
First time attendees, free.

Lunch: $5/ person donation.

Address:
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

Y'all come!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 22, 2012)

Calendar marked and highlighted!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 22, 2012)

I sure hope grayseal brings a batch of them brownies.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 23, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> I sure hope grayseal brings a batch of them brownies.



we need cole slaw


----------



## grayseal (Feb 23, 2012)

Barry, unless "someplace" freezes over another batch will be on the way, and I'm glad to do it for ya'll.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 23, 2012)

Got it marked on the calendar!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm gonna miss it.....gonna be playing with Wander out and about!!!!!! ya'll have a blast tho!!!!


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 28, 2012)

Gonna fix up a big ole pot of gumbo for lunch, might even get Honey to fix up a batch of sweets to follow it up withLook forward to seeing everybody and having some fun with ole friends
Ken Purdy


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 29, 2012)

Molly and I will be there.  I will be demonstrating how to make a real sinew string out of elk back sinew and I will have some sinew for sale.
Dan Spier


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 29, 2012)

Great  Dan look forward to seeing ya. Making a sinew string will be a great demo, appreciate you doing it for us.
Ken Purdy


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 1, 2012)

FYI...As many of you know I am putting together a charity shoot for the daughter of one of my 4H coach's on April 14th. In addition to the shoot, I am hosting a raffle. Part of it will be similar to the NGT Banquet raffle. However....I have 3 items that you will not have to be present to win..... They are...(1) A Guided Hog Hunt or Bow Fishing Trip with our own Jerry Russell, (2) An Alligator Hunt or Bow Fishing Trip with our own Chris Horseman, and (3) A Flatwoods Custom Bow by Billy Hudson. I will have raffle tickets in tow with me at the shoot!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 3, 2012)

Only a week away...


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 4, 2012)

Love to make this one, but i'll be over in Adel working at an outdoor show with the Swamp People. When's the April shoot ?


----------



## maymolly (Mar 5, 2012)

Joel,  

It is April 7th and it is primitive only.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 5, 2012)

maymolly said:


> Joel,
> 
> It is April 7th and it is primitive only.



Really? I was under the impression that the focus would be on building primitive bows, but I was unaware that it was a "primitive only" shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2012)

This Saturday!
I am planning to be there before 8:30, and shoot all day if Pe-Paw
lets me.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 6, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Really? I was under the impression that the focus would be on building primitive bows, but I was unaware that it was a "primitive only" shoot.



Gene, the emphasis will be on the primitive aspect of shooting, but anyone shooting traditional is more than welcome to come shoot. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Course for Saturday is set.

Y'all come and bring plenty of stick bullets.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, Gene, the March shoot is traditional and primitive.  The April shoot, however, is going to be primitive only.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Gene, the emphasis will be on the primitive aspect of shooting, but anyone shooting traditional is more than welcome to come shoot.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...





Dirty44Dan said:


> Yes, Gene, the March shoot is traditional and primitive.  The April shoot, however, is going to be primitive only.




Say what?


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Mar 6, 2012)

Molly and I stand corrected, Gene.  It was originally conceived as a primitive only event but this has been changed by the officers and some of the members of SGTP to be an event with emphasis on primitive, but you can shoot traditional.  
Dan Spier


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah Gene, you know primitive has more than one meaning. Just show up with no hat on, and you will appear primitive enough.

Since I qualify for the senior  discount, at Publix, on Wednesdays, I am good to go too.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Yeah Gene, you know primitive has more than one meaning. Just show up with no hat on, and you will appear primitive enough.



I hear you...


----------



## RogerB (Mar 6, 2012)

What about me, I get Senior coffee at MackeyD's.  Does that mean I'm primitive?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 6, 2012)

RogerB said:


> What about me, I get Senior coffee at MackeyD's.  Does that mean I'm primitive?



RogerB...come on down.


----------



## p paw barry (Mar 6, 2012)

jake you come on down my friend and we will shoot till the cows go home,,, i have even been trying to get a arrow on the string in the dark.......


----------



## Gordief (Mar 7, 2012)

anybody from the north-side car-poolin' ?

i'd like to attend this shin-dig.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 7, 2012)

Gordief said:


> anybody from the north-side car-poolin' ?
> 
> i'd like to attend this shin-dig.



We'd love to have ya!


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinking about me and my 2 little boys going. What time yall get started? How many arrows do I need to have? Keep in mind when you answer this that I will probably miss a bunch.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 7, 2012)

Knee Deep said:


> Thinking about me and my 2 little boys going. What time yall get started? How many arrows do I need to have? Keep in mind when you answer this that I will probably miss a bunch.



Try to get started around 8:00. Some of us are slow starters..

Missin' don't matter. There are plenty of trees around to catch 'em..


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 7, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Yeah Gene, you know primitive has more than one meaning. Just show up with no hat on, and you will appear primitive enough.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Try to get started around 8:00. Some of us are slow starters..
> 
> Mudrow IS one of the slow starters...
> 
> ...



The arrows will rattle off of 'em and will eventually stick...somewhere.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 8, 2012)

dutchman said:


> The arrows will rattle off of 'em and will eventually stick...somewhere.



I'm usually an 8:30'ish kinda fella..

Rattlin' arrows are good..


----------



## dutchman (Mar 8, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'm usually an 8:30'ish kinda fella..
> 
> Rattlin' arrows are good..



The rattlin' helps a fella track em 'til they light...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 8, 2012)

dutchman said:


> The rattlin' helps a fella track em 'til they light...



Hope you get to join us, soon..


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to head down there around 6 Saturday. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 8, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> Going to head down there around 6 Saturday. Looking forward to it!



Great!

I'll grab some of those tickets from ya.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 9, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Great!
> 
> I'll grab some of those tickets from ya.



Great! Got everything in the truck and the address plugged into the GPS. I am picking up Robert Harper then heading down there. Looking forward to a great shoot!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 9, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hope you get to join us, soon..




Yep. I look forward to being able to get back down there.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 9, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> Great! Got everything in the truck and the address plugged into the GPS. I am picking up Robert Harper then heading down there. Looking forward to a great shoot!



Good deal! Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 10, 2012)

Had a great time at the shoot today (once I found it....dang GPS). The course was great....the best description I heard of it was....."Where is the target?". Thanks to everyone who organized it!


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 10, 2012)

My little boy and I had a great time at this shoot. Thanks for everyone  making us feel right at home. I think we gonna rename my little boy (Chootem paul tom sue lizabeth kid with no name gavin) lol. Even though he acted real shy he enjoyed all the pickin (all in fun). The course was great. Looking forward to making it to another one.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 10, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> Had a great time at the shoot today (once I found it....dang GPS). The course was great....the best description I heard of it was....."Where is the target?". Thanks to everyone who organized it!





Knee Deep said:


> My little boy and I had a great time at this shoot. Thanks for everyone  making us feel right at home. I think we gonna rename my little boy (Chootem paul tom sue lizabeth kid with no name gavin) lol. Even though he acted real shy he enjoyed all the pickin (all in fun). The course was great. Looking forward to making it to another one.



Was proud to have y'all today. Hope ya find your way back.

That "boy named Sue" was a hoot!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 10, 2012)

I was great to see everybody today the food was good also. The course was good but it was probley the toughest ive ever seen!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2012)

Good time with good friends, good food, and a tough course. Enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Mar 11, 2012)

Great time with great friends.  Thanks, Ken Purdy for great gumbo.  Great tough course.  Saw Dan make a hatchet bow. Wow.  What a great skill.  Loved messin' with little Gavin and meeting new people.  Vocabulary lesson from Mr. Harrell.  He was "ubiquitous.". Great fun.  Thanks, Donnie, Muddy, Sarah, 
Dan, Carlene, and Ken.


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 11, 2012)

We had a great shoot yesterday, and several new faces, which we hope will become regulars in the coming months. Many thanks to "Dirty Dan" for doing the sinew string demo, and to our own "Hatchet Dan" or as we affectionately know him as "The Arteest " for the hatchet bow demo. Also a big thank you goes out to all the folks that brought the cakes, brownies, and to "Honey" for making the  Chess Bars. Thanks to Donnie and Muddy for setting up a very challenging course, which we finished shooting at about 8:30 pm last night.  Hopefully Jeff will post some of the night shoot photo's, quite impressive groups for shooting in the dark with only a small flashlight for light. Don't think the "Training wheel folks" could hang with us on this one. Thanks you for all the help with the shoot, and all the compliments on the Gumbo.
Ken Purdy


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 11, 2012)

choctawlb said:


> Thanks to Donnie and Muddy for setting up a very challenging course, which we finished shooting at about 8:30 pm last night.
> Ken Purdy



They weren't setting up a course. They were just using us as goats, to help keep the underbrush in check. Did a good job of it too.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 11, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> They weren't setting up a course. They were just using us as goats, to help keep the underbrush in check. Did a good job of it too.



I heard we needed to burn the place so it was easier to find mis-guided shots...


----------



## Dennis (Mar 11, 2012)

That would help!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 11, 2012)

Dennis said:


> That would help!



Would take care of a few ticks, too, I'll bet.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 11, 2012)

Let me explain how tough it was. I missed 4 out of the first 5 targets and did not hit a kill zone till the 16th target!!!!
It was humbleing!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 11, 2012)

Dennis said:


> Let me explain how tough it was. I missed 4 out of the first 5 targets and did not hit a kill zone till the 16th target!!!!
> It was humbleing!!!



We were just proud Roger broke an arrow and lost one...


----------



## Necedah (Mar 11, 2012)

The most common statement I heard at the shooting stake was, "Where's the target? " Pretty interesting course, but a lot of fun. Had a great time shooting, eating a socializing. If you weren't there, you missed a goodun.

Dave


----------



## dutchman (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow. Maybe I'm not sorry I missed this one...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 11, 2012)

Necedah said:


> The most common statement I heard at the shooting stake was, "Where's the target? " Pretty interesting course, but a lot of fun. Had a great time shooting, eating a socializing. If you weren't there, you missed a goodun.
> 
> Dave





dutchman said:


> Wow. Maybe I'm not sorry I missed this one...



Putting it together now.............

Tomi wasn't here, so maybe there was no clippin involved..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 11, 2012)

Necedah said:


> The most common statement I heard at the shooting stake was, "Where's the target? " .
> Dave



I think Dave is exaggerating a little bit here. Those targets were not that hard to find...the second time around. And, the third time was even easier.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 11, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> I think Dave is exaggerating a little bit here..





Barry you are missing the "key" word....


----------



## dpoole (Mar 12, 2012)

last shoot the targets were to easy this time they were to tough thimkin about havin a huntin course no markers no stakes just wander around and see how many targets you can find to shoot at


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2012)

dpoole said:


> last shoot the targets were to easy this time they were to tough thimkin about havin a huntin course no markers no stakes just wander around and see how many targets you can find to shoot at



Like an Easter egg hunt. Would not be too hard to find I reckon; just look into brushpiles, or thick sticker bushes.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 12, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Like an Easter egg hunt. Would not be too hard to find I reckon; just look into brushpiles, or thick sticker bushes.



A misplaced arrow hunt would be more like it.


----------



## rehatch (Mar 12, 2012)

This was my first time here and I had a great time!  Thanks to everyone for the friendly welcome and I will surely be back again.  Toughest course I've shot thus far!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2012)

If I was gonna miss a shoot, this one certainly sounded like it was a GOOD one to miss. I do believe I heard that Muddy set the course.....and also that Muddy never shot it. I believe that should be a law.....I'm agin it, if the person that sets it.....don't shoot it too!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 12, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> If I was gonna miss a shoot, this one certainly sounded like it was a GOOD one to miss. I do believe I heard that Muddy set the course.....and also that Muddy never shot it. I believe that should be a law.....I'm agin it, if the person that sets it.....don't shoot it too!!!!



The Professor, Roger Synyard and myself shot it together..


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 12, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> The Professor, Roger Synyard and myself shot it together..



OK I sit corrected....how'd ya do?????????


----------



## RogerB (Mar 12, 2012)

I have to admit, there was atleast one hole to every target an arrow could get through, and they were atleast as wide as the fletching on an arrow (iffin you didn't have high profile feathers)


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 12, 2012)

RogerB said:


> I have to admit, there was atleast one hole to every target an arrow could get through, and they were atleast as wide as the fletching on an arrow (iffin you didn't have high profile feathers)



I agree with that fair assessment.

I do believe, by my third round thru, I had hit every target, at least once.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like I missed a good one. I hate it too, the hunting course sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 12, 2012)

It was a good course! I even made it home with all 5 of my arrows and they were in one piece! Roger was right.....them holes were small and narrow!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 12, 2012)

pictures


----------



## dpoole (Mar 12, 2012)

More....


----------



## dpoole (Mar 12, 2012)

.............


----------



## dpoole (Mar 12, 2012)

.........


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 12, 2012)

I would have to say the course was set up perfectly! Wasnt too hard wasnt too easy!  I even shot the course with my hatchet dan bow! Which was the first time i ever sgot a course with a primative bow! Had a great time and cant wait to go back!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 14, 2012)

a few more


----------

